# Trailer bunks



## mrbacklash (Apr 8, 2012)

Currently have a 12'v and the trailer it is on does not have bunks that extend to or past the transom so I have to take the outboard off while trailering which is a pita I was thinking about extending the bunks but I was unsure what woul be the best material to cover them with looking around at lowes I found PVC gutter that if split in half would cover both bunks and screw into the sides and would also permit using treated would since there would be no direct contact. I guess I could also use carpet on plain wood and just seal it. The gutter material felt like it would be plenty strong. The 2x4's are mounted 2" side up. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 8, 2012)

I think lowes and home depot have 1x4 pvc, mate two together and get rid of the wood all together.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Apr 13, 2012)

Unless it was a jetski trailer, it should handle a 12'er. Can the winch support more further forward? Extending the bunks also move the most weight further away from the balance point, the axle. Too light of tongue weight can cause handling problems. You can compensate by adding weight in the bow, but can easily forget. 

Sealed 2"x4" should be fine. I haven't used pvc on top, but as long as it wasn't too slippery, should be fine. I am not familiar with the 1x4 pvc mentioned, but any pvc I have worked with is not that strong. If it can bridge 24" and suport your weight, then probably ok.


----------

